# 8 months old first heat



## CandiKelly (Apr 3, 2019)

We have a 4 year old male gsd and an 8 month old female gsd. This morning the male mounted the female for the first time I’ve seen. She is swollen but how do i know if she’s fertile? We are trying to keep them separated now (since this morning) but generally they spend all day outside together in our backyard and inside in the evenings when we are home. So I don’t know if they’ve mated before or not. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

When did she started bleeding? How long ago? You really need to keep them separated at all times.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Sperm can live in the canine tract for quite some time, up to a week. All you can do now is keep them separated until she's out of heat and hope she didn't get pregnant before this. If she's letting him mount there's a good chance she's in standing heat and may get pregnant.

I've noticed dogs will generally do it when the owners aren't around so there's a good chance he's done it before. But it really just depends on a variety of factors.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Can I ask why you have two intact dogs that are allowed to run unattended together? I don't know how old you are but did no one suggest to you that this was a bad idea? 
If she were my dog she would be going in to be spayed now. Right now. First available appointment.


----------



## CandiKelly (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank you for the help. I did not know she would go I to heat this young. I have not seen any bleeding and have kept them apart since I noticed what happened yesterday. I’m calling the vet this morning.


----------

